# my white b14 on black SER wheels



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

there it is..in its current state..soon ill be adding the NX2K brakes...deciding what color i should do the calipers...


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

thaaada boy


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

a set of se-R skirts and an OEM wing and ur ride will look nice as [email protected]#. (im partial 2 SE-R rims ) check out my car


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

nice looking sentra you got there..what kinda suspension setup you running?my car seems way too high


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bro... i have the arospeed 2" F/R drop and stock shocks  (bouncy) but am in the process of getting some KYB's ASAP


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice...Ive got the same but in black...check mine out. I have just added a spoiler and mesh grill on the bumper
I also got a euro high powered attenna and relocated it to the back of the roof...
I still need to lower mine thought and my blk halos are coming this week.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

well my ride isnt bouncy so i guess thats goodhaha i guess ill leave it till i fork out the $$ for some Tein coilovers


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Lookin good man.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice. the only thing that steers me away from black wheels is that they tend to look like steelies when you're moving, but they sure as hell look good in those pictures you posted. if you get a drop, be sure to post pics because that will do it for ya. again, nice ride and keep up the good work!

ps- that wrx looks good too!


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

well i do have some Eibach Prokits on there....maybe i need some TEIN S-Techs


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *ps- that wrx looks good too!  *



That would be in your opinon. I honestly dont like it cause its a 2.5RS and it has the big aluminum wing.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

WRX and 2.5RS Imprezas are different how can you tell the diff in that pic? The wing doesn't bother me at all I guess it's all personal taste.

I like the black rims while driving looks good. Keep it up man and see you at the meet.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks for the compliments and by the way that IS a WRX not a 2.5rs


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

> WRX and 2.5RS Imprezas are different how can you tell the diff in that pic?


 Mainly by the wing
, and cause all the guys I know with WRX's wouldn't dare take the stock wing off the car since it looks great and toss on a Aluminum one.




Arsenal200SX said:


> *thanks for the compliments and by the way that IS a WRX not a 2.5rs *



My bad, I guess I should ask before attmepting anouther choice in that matter of mentioning what kind of car is what.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

The stock wing does look good but the putting an aftermarket wing on the car gives it a serious touring car look. I have seen a couple down here with wings - I guess it just depends on personal tastes and what your into.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Rama said:


> *The stock wing does look good but the putting an aftermarket wing on the car gives it a serious touring car look. I have seen a couple down here with wings - I guess it just depends on personal tastes and what your into. *



I would say if you want the touring look then put big ass touring numbers on the front doors and buy some nice multi spoke 17's.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I have seen touring cars without big ass numbers and only 6 or 5 spokes rims again just depends on what you like as opposed to another person.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you should polish the lips on those black rims, that would really set them off, and not to mention it would look really sweet, and blend in with the whole black on white scheme


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

really nice


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

looks like a police car 2 me


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

awesome lookin 200, lovin the ser wheels


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your 200sx looks good


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

your antenna got owned.. lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

car is looking sweet..

all these white b14's


----------

